

Prefixes for binary multiples (Ki, Mi, Gi... you should use 1 MiB not 1 MB) - notsony
http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/Units/binary.html

======
wyldfire
I use these units frequently when measuring quantities of bytes for which
there's a significant difference between the power of ten and the
corresponding power of two. I like that these units are unambiguous.

From what I've seen, very few of my colleagues know about this distinction and
understand how to use these.

